# Pax not tipping.. WTF



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I swear to God I picked up every cheap A** passenger this weekend, out of 37 rides only 9 tipped in the app, 4 gave me cash tips. At least with deliveries I got a $3 tip on almost every single delivery, sometimes more. Anyone else notice the passengers aren’t tipping as much anymore?


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

13 out of 37 is pretty damn good compared to my track record. That's like 1 out of every 3, around here I'm lucky to get 1 out of every 10-30


----------



## mjhawk (May 13, 2016)

That’s pretty good imo I generally only get 1 every 10-15 rides…


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yeah, you are doing good with tips, based on my market as well.


----------



## hdp (Sep 21, 2015)

MissAnne said:


> I swear to God I picked up every cheap A** passenger this weekend, out of 37 rides only 9 tipped in the app, 4 gave me cash tips. At least with deliveries I got a $3 tip on almost every single delivery, sometimes more. Anyone else notice the passengers aren’t tipping as much anymore?


“Annie get your gun”

Things are gonna get worse with all these cheapos breeding


----------



## Robertmt (Jun 16, 2017)

In the Atlanta area I've gone as long as 3 weeks without a tip. We have a very large ethnic population and they just do not tip. Not us white boys, anyway. I can do six rides and not even make $20. Even after I've gone out of my way, made a stop put chit in and out of the trunk, still NADA. Wal-mart rides are the absolute worst!


----------



## Gary G (11 mo ago)

It's such a relief to read these posts from ride share drivers with the same frustrations that I have had and continue to have since driving part time in the Boise area for 4 years. I just thought possibly it was me. I'm so glad to have found this forum. I don't know what took me so long to try to find a ride share forum so I could be informed of what others are experiencing. I just told my other LYFT driver here in Boise about it. Hopefully he will join. I'm hoping there are other Boise drivers as well. Please let me know if you are. Thanks for reading my post.


----------



## DrivinginLA (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm in LA and maybe 2 of 10 ppl tip. The nicer the neighborhood, the less they tip. I'm talking ultra posh estates, hotels etc. One lady told me how she makes 6 figures and her husband 4x that - she tipped me a dollar for a 25 min 3 pax ride. Wtf? I have a newer/very clean car and I'm so mindful of temperature, music etc. Cheap ass ppl!! Karma will get them lol.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It has been steady for me for quite a while, I can't say howe many pax but I ret roughly 10.5 to 11% of my fares in tips. Deliveries are much higher because I'm only taking higher value ones. I'm actually thinking about putting a sign up.


----------



## DrivinginLA (Sep 10, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It has been steady for me for quite a while, I can't say howe many pax but I ret roughly 10.5 to 11% of my fares in tips. Deliveries are much higher because I'm only taking higher value ones. I'm actually thinking about putting a sign up.


I'm considering a sign, too.


----------



## Gary G (11 mo ago)

I looked online for some rideshare signs and decided against it when I read the review from ride share drivers that put them up in their cars. Some said tips increased, many however, said tipping went down. They suspected the passengers were offended that they were being reminded. So I decided against it. My friend is driving here in the boise area and tells me his tip rate is very low as well. I took 12 rides today from 9:30 to 2:30 and only got 2 tips. Thats typical here and I have been driving for 4+ years about 15 to 20 hours per week - evenings and weekends.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Yeah, signs = bad ratings.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Your doing better than my record here in my market. Out of ten rides Im doing good if I get tipped twice here in my marrket.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

MissAnne said:


> I swear to God I picked up every cheap A** passenger this weekend, out of 37 rides only 9 tipped in the app, 4 gave me cash tips. At least with deliveries I got a $3 tip on almost every single delivery, sometimes more. Anyone else notice the passengers aren’t tipping as much anymore?


Every pax I pick up, tips me. Yes you read that right, EVERY single one. Oh yes, indeed!


----------



## mrl984 (11 mo ago)

Glad I saw this post. I thought maybe it was just a NH thing, but I’m lucky if 1 in 4 people tip. I don’t get it. I think they believe we’re well paid or something.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I used to keep a pix of a teen girl taped to my dashboard.
I never brought it up, but about half the time the pax would.
"Is that your grand daughter?"

It would open the door. 
I had a whole rap down.
"Yea. That's Haley. Good kid. She's got a raw deal though."
More questions.
"Well, she got a bad infection and it resulted in kidney failure. She used to be a healthy and happy kid. Want's to be a veterinarian. Now, she is not so healthy, spends time getting dialysis. Sick a lot."
"We're waiting on a donor, and one will come I'm sure. Her folks have good insurance, thank gawd, but ya know ... insurance doesn't cover everything. The overnight trips to the city to see the doctor, hotel, etc."
"Everything I make here goes automatically into the 'Haley Kidney Fund' bank account for those expenses. I keep her pix up there to remind me why I do this when I get tired."
"Sometimes, tips cover my gas so I don't have to get into my own pocket. Sometimes it doesn't, but I don't mind."

I made good bank with that story.
$20 tips were not uncommon.
Usually from middle aged women. They were my favorite mark.


----------

